# processed out



## hoosiergal (Sep 22, 2009)

how much meat will you get from a pig dressed out starting at 250 lbs??


----------



## mully (Sep 22, 2009)

Depending how you dress it out and what cuts you considering and if you are going to make sausage...... 150 to 190 pounds


----------



## miron28 (Sep 22, 2009)

from what i have heard it is only about 40% that you get back after it is butchered


----------

